# logging tools



## راشد البلوشي (13 أكتوبر 2010)

hi guys

here is schlumberger logging tools

find out the link in attached

regards

Rashid Albalushi​


----------



## eng-sari (13 أكتوبر 2010)

thank u my friend


----------



## paolomaldini (24 فبراير 2011)

where is the link???


----------



## yemenfalcon (27 فبراير 2011)

Thanks very much for help


----------



## aljowder (11 نوفمبر 2013)

thankssssssssssssssss


----------



## eliker bahij (12 نوفمبر 2013)

.​There is no download link​


----------



## eng.mhmd salem (31 مارس 2014)

مشكور


----------

